# A few new quick snaps:



## Millerlite (Jun 27, 2009)

Here are a few more of today.. They were eating, You can see how much the plants are growing, its starting to bigger and more shady. 















Enclosure:













Hope you like them.

Kyle


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow that's cool! What species are these? Lots of shade.


----------



## bettinge (Jun 27, 2009)

I like it alot! How many critter in there?


----------



## Millerlite (Jun 27, 2009)

They are mountain tortoises, Very fun to keep. I have 4 of them, all almost a year old.


----------



## Stazz (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow Kyle, thanks for the great pics !!!! They are all lovely  Very different looking torts, cool !!!!


----------



## Candy (Jun 27, 2009)

They're all adorable and what a great enclosure you have for them. I bet they love to hide in all of those plants. Thanks for posting pictures. I love to see everyones.


----------



## Isa (Jun 28, 2009)

Very nice enclosure Kyle! Your tortoises are very cute .
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Millerlite (Jul 2, 2009)

Here are a few from this morning: 
This guy was the first one out this morning:








Then later in the day, they all gathered around the water, And one found some mushrooms. 

























Thats all for now

Kyle


----------



## dmmj (Jul 2, 2009)

did you put those marks on them or are my eyes acting up again?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 2, 2009)

Your babies are starting to turn black. I wonder what that was all about, huh? Here's Emmie. She's about a year old too. She has finally started eating other foods besides zucchini, but she still has the reverse pyramiding:











Yvonne


----------



## chadk (Jul 2, 2009)

Kyel, guy in the last few pics looks like Gamera!

That guy in the last few pics looks like Gamera!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 2, 2009)

awwww those are some great pics again!


----------



## Millerlite (Jul 2, 2009)

Lol, he does look like gamera i should name him that, lol. 

I dont know why they are turning black, You can see on the outer rim of the shell they are black, its weird. Reverse pyramiding i read is pretty common for these guys, Mine arn't really having any problem, i hope they dont. Yours look really good though Yvonne very dark compared to mine. I actually am looking for other mt. tortoises but no luck, not to many out there, lol.. 

There are dots on the "males" your eyes are fine, lol... The blue dots are suppose to be the males. Vic incubated them to be males, the "females" have no mark. 

Thanks again everyone. They are fun to photograph, and very fun to watch when they are outside. They been out for 4 days now night and day, so far so good.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 3, 2009)

Have you looked at Pacific Northwest Reptiles? He's advertised here on the forum that he has some Mep for sale.

Yvonne


----------



## Itort (Jul 3, 2009)

Looking real good both the MEPs and habitat. How long did the mushrooms in pic 8 of second set last. Warning when treated right they grow like weeds, my yearling MEPs started out about same size as my RF yearlings and are now double their size. I am going to have to build new habitat for them. Muddy torts rule, LOL.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Kyle your new Meps look great love the coloring of the first pic dark around the edge. And the last pic where she is trying to eat the water bowl. Congratulations your enclosure for them looks great. They are lucky muddy torts.


----------



## Millerlite (Jul 3, 2009)

Most of the mushrooms lasted no longer then a day, lol.. They ate them all. The enclosure i'm just letting grow out, they seem to enjoy it a lot.


----------

